# Unknown Games!



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

Many times, I play a game and want to tell my friends about it, but there comes the fact often times no one has even heard of the game! @_@

Well, this is a thread where I think it'd be cool to talk about a game you liked/dislike but no one really knows about it. Bash it praise it, whatever~

Anyway, my game is Baten Kaitos! A turn based game where you sue cards to attack. Yeah, the thought of card based battle really turned me off the thought of the franchise, but once I picked it up and played it, i was amazed! Not only does the game have a good battle design, that seems bad at first but grows on you, but it also contains various cut scenes and a great story! Yes, many people aren't into cut scenes but these ones are actually pretty good, and all the in game hours more than make up for it. I really loved this game because your character is an outcast, and you take the role of his spirit guardian. You travel with him through lands as they meet people, fighting against the greater powers with many twists along the way. An expansion (Baten Kaitos Origins) was released recently, but I much preferred Baten Kaitos. 

This game its probably still about $40, for the gamecube, and a year or two old. It's an action fantays based game with final fantasy like graphivs only toned down a bit and with real looking hair! If you like slightly longer games, with twists, then i recommend this game to you! Overall, I give it a 4/5 for its brilliant storyline, good battle mechanics, and puzzles. But It gets docked a spot for throwing in random encounters and sketchy graphics. 

Despite this, it's still my favorite game only bested by Diablo.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 6, 2008)

...unknown games that people should get off their asses and play, huh?

Incursion.  www.incursion-roguelike.net


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

EXTEEL


----------



## electmeking (Dec 6, 2008)

I dont know a lot of games like this,
Im more like the friend you tell about these games who never seems to get around to buying them.

I had a friend strongly recommend a game for the PS2 (I think) called Odin Sphere. If I remember correctly it is a side scrolling platform type, Im wondering if anyone else may have heard of it or hopefully played it and loved it.

Also, a similar topic;
games we love and know are immensely popular somewhere, but havent actually met anyone else who plays them, such as Worms Armageddon.



Shaon the Kozo said:


> Despite this, it's still my favorite game only bested by Diablo.



See signature,
make friends.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 6, 2008)

Odin Sphere was amazing, electmeking. I still say that Chrono Cross for PS2 and Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals are two of the greatest neglected games of all time. Both have wonderful gameplay and a unique twist to the interface about them. Chrono Cross' New Game + and diverging plotlines makes the fanboy in me giddy, while Lufia's 100 level dungeon and bosses are far ahead of its time. Not to mention it's a hard game. Both are.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Otogi and Otogi 2.

Fantastic action/adventure/RPGs based off of Japanese mythology.  Everyone needs to play them.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Otogi and Otogi 2.
> 
> Fantastic action/adventure/RPGs based off of Japanese mythology.  Everyone needs to play them.



I'll pass.

Little known game that I liked was "Blazing Dragons" for PS1. Puzzle-adventure game where you play the role of Flicker, a peasant dragon hoping to become a knight so that he can participate in the Dragon Games taking place in 24 hours, where the prize is the hand of Princess Flame and the crown of Camelhot, led by King Allfire (yes, it's a spoof of King Arthur and Camelot).


----------



## Tycho (Dec 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I'll pass.
> 
> Little known game that I liked was "Blazing Dragons" for PS1. Puzzle-adventure game where you play the role of Flicker, a peasant dragon hoping to become a knight so that he can participate in the Dragon Games taking place in 24 hours, where the prize is the hand of Princess Flame and the crown of Camelhot, led by King Allfire (yes, it's a spoof of King Arthur and Camelot).



The dragons were all taur-like.  Which was weird.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You read the word "Japanese" and you said to yourself, "WHOOPS ANYTHING THAT'S JAPANESE IS AUTOMATICALLY TERRIBLE BECAUSE I'M A PUSSY FAGGOT"
> 
> It probably doesn't help that I suggested it, either!



No, more because RPG. I don't care much for RPGs, as level-grinding is tedious the higher the level. But, hey. Keep making asinine assumptions all you want. Only makes yourself look more like the ass you are.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 6, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> The dragons were all taur-like.  Which was weird.



Yeah, it was, and was very different from the animated series...


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> No, more because RPG. I don't care much for RPGs, as level-grinding is tedious the higher the level. But, hey. Keep making asinine assumptions all you want. Only makes yourself look more like the ass you are.



Leveling up isn't a big part of the game, but it is present.  The way that you play the game is more important than how powerful your character is.

PS: NO U


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

Fantasy World Dizzy. My favorite game for the last year or so.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

...niggas be bitching


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 6, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...niggas be bitching



Nah, I'm done =3 Not going to waste any more time with the schoolyard bully.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

were is teh luv
teh luv
teh luv...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Nah, I'm done =3 Not going to waste any more time with the schoolyard bully.


...then maybe you shouldnt of said...say..anything to start this whole thing?

back to the topic dont I play Rumble Fighter not a very known game.

also...DEMOLITION MAN for the snes


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

@TY: I think Pi will be heartbroken when he finds out you have a new fanboy following you around the forum.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> were is teh luv
> teh luv
> teh luv...


it doesnt exist...no more
its now full of butt-hurting here


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 6, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> @TY: I think Pi will be heartbroken when he finds out you have a new fanboy following you around the forum.



Pi knows David and I don't like each other.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> All I said was I'd pass on the game that David said "everyone must play". He didn't have to respond to me, but he, being the schoolyard bully he is, got on his high horse and started flinging his usual lame insults.


which is his opinion, heck I'm interested in finding more about the games posted here.

Two: you replied to him since you did quote him am I right. you could of not reply to him and instead just post about the game you're interested in. =3

and back to the topic, did anyone play Sparkster for snes and Genesis?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 6, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and back to the topic, did anyone play Sparkster for snes and Genesis?



Never heard of it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Never heard of it.


Rocket Knight Adventures AKA Sparkster


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 6, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Rocket Knight Adventures AKA Sparkster



Dang, I'll have to get that.  Oh wait. It's on Genesis? Shoot. I don't have a Genesis. Darn...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

...you know...I could see this argument being solved if neither didnt reply back to the other...


----------



## Laze (Dec 6, 2008)

Darius Gaiden.

An odd little side scrolling spacey shooter by Taito in which you play as ship which has the ability to rip black holes into existance, sucking up all onscreen enemies, bullets and granting pick-up's to gather at one particularly handy point. It makes this horrible _"BGWEEEEEEEEEEEEM!" _noise when you set it off and no doubt has trigged numerous arcaders into sets of spazuming.

Best thing about it though is how all of the level bosses are fish based. An very very odd. I have no idea why, but there is something about the fight between a nippy little star fighter and a gigantic Squid like deep space, planet destroying, super laser cannon thing that really appeals to me. Oh, and there is also the dimensional shifting swordfish, that hangs about in the background the creates a portal between itself and you, sticks his head in, gives you a bit of grief and then goes back in - taunting you.

They're all flooding back to me now and I just want to ramble about 'em. OK, one more ~

There's also this giant flying Coelacanth doom fortress thing with missle launchers hidden behind it scales. All of it's scales. The whole level is pretty much taking it out. 

I found it on a copy of Taito Arcade Legends 2 for the PS2 a while back, and after a few levels I pretty much fell in love. It's all odd mech-ish psychedelic wonderment.

I have a thing for side scrolling shooters, see =3

Please note, you will either love or hate the music, there is no inbetween: click4video


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Dang, I'll have to get that.  Oh wait. It's on Genesis? Shoot. I don't have a Genesis. Darn...


best to get the genesis version since thats the true one, while the snes one is a spin off


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 6, 2008)

Every time David and Ty show up together in the same thread, magic happens.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Nah, I'm done


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Dang, I'll have to get that.  Oh wait. It's on Genesis? Shoot. I don't have a Genesis. Darn...


pirate it =3 its how I play mines


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> *FACEPAW*


just...just go and dont come in here...and stop responding back...till ya learn to just...ignore and dont respond back.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

i want a game based off this~

see who can insult each other on forums the most =D
totally buy that. best unknown game of teh year!!


----------



## Tycho (Dec 6, 2008)

You know what, this thread now officially sucks.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

: < damn.
*shakes fist* curse you spammers!

this is almost as depressing as the ending to dirge of Cerberus until after the credits D:


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

Double post but
anyone played the original Rock and Roll racing for the snes?


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

nope, i entered the console wars with the gamecube, though i did play a few good games my friend had for the Nintendo 64. and I played a few older games my cousin had for the SNES. ahh, good old nostalgia. :3


----------



## Tycho (Dec 6, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Double post but
> anyone played the original Rock and Roll racing for the snes?



Heard of it, did not play it.  Did I miss out on something good?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 6, 2008)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> nope, i entered the console wars with the gamecube, though i did play a few good games my friend had for the Nintendo 64. and I played a few older games my cousin had for the SNES. ahh, good old nostalgia. :3



heh young 'un!  j/k. I started WAY back with the Atari 2600...ahhh, good times ^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I didn't stupidly decide, I simply said that I didn't feel like playing a game he said "everyone must play", because I don't care for RPGS, and the tedious level-grinding that you often have to do.


but instead you did, you could of just like everyone else just posted the game they find interesting. again you sparked it

@Tyco: not much upgradable cars, upgradable weapons snes, RC racing wanna be


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> heh young 'un!  j/k. I started WAY back with the Atari 2600...ahhh, good times ^^


lucky x3
i didn't have money back then to get anything D;
plus my parents kinda ruled the budget so my bro and i had to beg our asses off to even get a gamecube. it was like, the best day ever when we opened that box for Christmas and there it was :3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 6, 2008)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> lucky x3
> i didn't have money back then to get anything D;
> plus my parents kinda ruled the budget so my bro and i had to beg our asses off to even get a gamecube. it was like, the best day ever when we opened that box for Christmas and there it was :3



I mean way back in 1983...then the NES...SNES...N64...PS1...PS2...Gamecube...Genesis...Dreamcast...Wii...PS3...(no Xbox, I don't care for Xbox or Xbox 360).


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

xD Ty was loaded!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 6, 2008)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> xD Ty was loaded!



lol not all at once...over time. The NES first, then we got the SNES. I bought the rest by myself over time.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

at that time i was too young for a job =P
still don't have one yet x3


----------



## Lukar (Dec 6, 2008)

1) Chrono Trigger (Actually, there's one person I know irl that's heard of it... but that's only because he owns Chrono Cross, and guessed that they were related when I mentioned it. He was like, "Is it like Chrono Cross?" ... Yeah.)

2) Okami


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Lukar said:


> 1) Chrono Trigger (Actually, there's one person I know irl that's heard of it... but that's only because he owns Chrono Cross, and guessed that they were related when I mentioned it. He was like, "Is it like Chrono Cross?" ... Yeah.)
> 
> 2) Okami



Everyone and their mother knows about those games.  You're retarded.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

holy shit, stop arguing on my thread or imma start reporting your asses >: (


----------



## AlexX (Dec 6, 2008)

Off-topic: Please don't get this topic closed, guys... >.>

On-topic: Anyone who likes survival horror and/or wants to see just how important atmosphere is in a game should play "Sweet Home" for the NES. There's a translation patch, too. Would reccomend against seeing the movie of the same name though, as it's not nearly as good as the game...


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

OMG nuclear launch deteced! starcraftz :3

i thought the game was well known, but a lot of people i talk to have never heard of it. wtf is up with that? D:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 6, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Off-topic: Please don't get this topic closed, guys... >.>
> 
> On-topic: Anyone who likes survival horror and/or wants to see just how important atmosphere is in a game should play "Sweet Home" for the NES. There's a translation patch, too. Would reccomend against seeing the movie of the same name though, as it's not nearly as good as the game...



I liked Resident Evil 2...(never really got into the other RE games except REmake on Gamecube)


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 6, 2008)

StarTropics for the NES. It's like a Mother storyline meets a Zelda battle system. Plus, it's the only game where you actually need the manual to complete it!


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 6, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> StarTropics for the NES. It's like a Mother storyline meets a Zelda battle system. Plus, it's the only game where you actually need the manual to complete it!



Lol, actually, I think people know about that one, you dip the manual in water or something to get the code, though people being people lost the manual off.  Luckily for the virtual console, they fixed that.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

you need the manual to complete it? @_@


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 6, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> StarTropics for the NES. It's like a Mother storyline meets a Zelda battle system. Plus, it's the only game where you actually need the manual to complete it!



I downloaded it for the VC, but couldn't figure the game out...


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 6, 2008)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> you need the manual to complete it? @_@



Ignoring the off topic posting in this topic, yes, there was a deal that came with the game that you needed to dip in the water, like I mentioned though, if you buy it on the Virtual Console, you don't need the manual since well, its the virtual console and doesn't come with a paper manual.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 6, 2008)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> OMG nuclear launch deteced! starcraftz :3
> 
> i thought the game was well known, but a lot of people i talk to have never heard of it. wtf is up with that? D:


Considering how starcraft tournaments have thousands upon thousands of participants, I'm also surprised there'd be anyone who hasn't at least heard of it.

And actually, my set is based around  Utsuho Reiuji, who uses nuclear radiation as her primary element. I just used the Starcraft quote because I couldn't think of anything else that fit her magic type... XP


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I downloaded it for the VC, but couldn't figure the game out...



I'm at chapter 3's dungeon right now.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

Ty. kindly STFU =D

anyway, yes, it's surprising some people haven't heard of starcraft. maybe those are the people who have lives D:!

Another one is spectrobes. not the best game, but it was cool for a few weeks, before it seemed kinda reduuunndant. but then, all games become that after awhile. and it WAS made by disney. not bashing on KH, but it has the same problem.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Spam/thread derailment, insulting, spam/thread derailment...gee, I'd think you would have learned your lesson after the first spam/thread derailment infraction, but apparently not.



I'm guessing that obvious troll should be obvious since that's all he seems to be doing.



> I'm at chapter 3's dungeon right now.



I could never beat StarTropics.  I will admit though, the first one was good.  XD  The second one make for some laughs though.


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Dec 7, 2008)

There we go. Back on topic!

Who's ever heard of the Commodore64 game called "Poopy Pigeon"? Weirdest damn thing I've ever played. But it was really fun too.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 7, 2008)

Arrow Tibbs said:


> There we go. Back on topic!
> 
> Who's ever heard of the Commodore64 game called "Poopy Pigeon"? Weirdest damn thing I've ever played. But it was really fun too.



Thank you.  XD  LOL  And I have to say, wht?  Seriously, that's what it was called?  Can't ever say I've played it, but then the Commodore was way long ago.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 7, 2008)

I swear I have played on a C64 at some point in my life, but I could not honestly say when... I think it was when I was in 1st or 2nd grade.  School computer lab.  Had a couple Commodore boxes besides all the Apple II machines.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 7, 2008)

Stranded II.
...if you like the whole desert island, I'm going to die of starvation, and holy shit lions thing.

Which I do. Is very fun. Not enough "huge"-sized maps, though. :| And making your own island loses its charm when you realize you know where everything is. :c


----------



## Tycho (Dec 7, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:


> Stranded II.
> ...if you like the whole desert island, I'm going to die of starvation, and holy shit lions thing.
> 
> Which I do. Is very fun. Not enough "huge"-sized maps, though. :| And making your own island loses its charm when you realize you know where everything is. :c



JESUS CHRIST IT'S A LION, GET IN THE... um... fuck.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 7, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> JESUS CHRIST IT'S A LION, GET IN THE... um... fuck.



LOL  You don't know how close I was to making those post.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 7, 2008)

Vivisector.
You kill armies of furries---pretty much. On an island. The catch about the game is that you can shoot chunks of flesh off the things you hit, down to their skeleton. It's a bit old...and I only found out about it through the demo CD to my sound card.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

...someone gonna hate me for this...Pen Pen TriIcelon for the Dreamcast
...and I was addicted to this game for 3 months for its simplicity.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 7, 2008)

There's a game I learned about called Tass Times In Tone Town. Apparently, the antagonist has the arms, body and head of a gator, the legs of a pig, and the eyes of a raccoon. Plus, the game uses guitar picks as currency.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 7, 2008)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> you need the manual to complete it? @_@


You got a note you dipped in water to reveal the code of 747. I will forever remember that for some reason.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 7, 2008)

Kesteh said:


> You got a note you dipped in water to reveal the code of 747. I will forever remember that for some reason.



Heh, I remembered it because 747 is a type of plane as well.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

Kesteh said:


> Vivisector.
> You kill armies of furries---pretty much. On an island. The catch about the game is that you can shoot chunks of flesh off the things you hit, down to their skeleton. It's a bit old...and I only found out about it through the demo CD to my sound card.


yea it came out in 2k5 and I only heard of it in 2k7


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 7, 2008)

Actually, it's a radio frequency: 747 MHrtz


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 7, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Actually, it's a radio frequency: 747 MHrtz



That's true, but well, that's still not the main reason I remembered the actual number.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 7, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Heh, I remembered it because 747 is a type of plane as well.



Ditto.


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Summon Night: Swordcraft Story for the GBA.  Some elements of it were on the repetitive side, but I really liked the battle system.  It was kinda similar to a Tales game.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

ArcanumWolf said:


> Summon Night: Swordcraft Story for the GBA.  Some elements of it were on the repetitive side, but I really liked the battle system.  It was kinda similar to a Tales game.


isnt a group that make the Tales game worked on SN:SCS


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> @TY: I think Pi will be heartbroken when he finds out you have a new fanboy following you around the forum.


 WHAT THE FUCK, NO I WOULD NOT. ):< 


TyVulpine said:


> Pi knows David and I don't like each other.


 And I don't like you, Go play your god awful The Legend of Krystal game. 


AlexX said:


> Anyone who likes survival horror and/or wants to see just how important atmosphere is in a game should play "Sweet Home" for the NES. There's a translation patch, too. Would reccomend against seeing the movie of the same name though, as it's not nearly as good as the game...


Sweet home is pretty good for a nes game.

Um, Would Adventure Island II & Whomp 'Em Count?


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> WHAT THE FUCK, NO I WOULD NOT. ):<



Don't worry, I was talking about Pi not you.

Oh, and since my other post is gone:

Fantasy World Dizzy incase anyone wants to play it. You'll need DOSBox.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

GOOD!


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 7, 2008)

felt like I had to pop in and say: I LOVE Baten Kaitos (the music is awesome in and of itself xD )


----------

